# Painting Paneling - Do I need deglosser?



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

You should be good to go if you lightly sanded and cleaned well. I would also sand the rough paneling. Rough before will be rough after painting.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You pretty much "de-glossed" it during sanding
There's no need for a chemical de-glosser at this point

Definitely sand the rough panels too


----------



## sweetsue777 (Jan 1, 2007)

Is my goal in sanding the rough paneling to make it smooth to the touch, or just scuff sand? Seems like lighlty sanding it in one spot just made it lighter in color, but not really smoother per see.

Also the other paneling I sanded still looks shiny. Does that matter?


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Sand to degloss the smooth one, sand to smooth the rough one. The rough one may need a power tool such as a random orbital sander. 150 grit first pass. 220 grit for second pass.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah you want to scuff it
You're not trying to remove the old finish, or make the surface smooth

You want to scuff sand that shiny, slippery, surface
Scuff it up
Help give the primer some 'tooth', something to hang on to, to help it adhere


----------



## AlbrightPM (Oct 29, 2006)

I've painted many a paneled rooms. Some walls were very shiny, some were quit worn and dull. I used either a good oil-based primer or a heavy-duty latex primer (like SW pro-block). Both work well. Just keep in mind you will still need two topcoats. That's just the way it is, especially the first time around painting paneling. 

steve


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Yeah you want to scuff it
> You're not trying to remove the old finish, or make the surface smooth
> 
> You want to scuff sand that shiny, slippery, surface
> ...


What he said. Sanding paneling usually won't make it smooth.


----------

